# Is my Wolf Cichlid Sick or Is this Normal?



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

My Wolf Cichlid is randomly shaking His fins, either really fast side to side, or up and down fast. Nothing is wrong with the tank , and he is hitting the rocks every now and then. I read online and hey keep saying its breeding behavior, but there's no Other fish with him/her but there is two small convicts in a tank across the room? Please help [/url]


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have found shaking to be a territorial display. He is saying STAY AWAY or face the concequenses. He could be saying it to you. Does he attack your hand if you put it in the tank?

....Bill


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

His body isn't shaking, but his fins are there going fast side to side or up and down , his body doesn't move when his fins shake, he doesn't get mad at me , I think he really likes me , haha and he has enough space ,


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Heres a quick video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeozTjsU ... AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Look like a female Dovii. The shake in the video is not normal. Rubbing scales on the gravel is signs of irritation. Check signs of ick...


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

She or He? doesnt have any White Grains or anything on it, but i did a 25% water change just in case of anything, So i dont think its ick, but i still dont know what it is? Thanks for your help though


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Any sudden PH changes? Fish will tend that if there is a sudden change in the PH.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

The PH Hasn't changed at all recently , So that cant be the problem , thanks for your help =D


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

A 25% water change isnt much and ick can hide in the gills and not be seen and water changes alone cant stop ick. You should do a 50-75% water change and treat with a external parasite medication.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have Ich Treatment, but if i put it in , and he doesnt have ich, then will he die?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Most of the time ick is in the gill plates, looks like a typical low grade ick infestation. Check this thread out:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php

This should answer all your questions and gives you many options on treating.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Btw my fish still does this after months


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

It wont hurt to treat with some meds. I have used quick cure as a preventative measure and nothing bad has happened after dosing for 3 days and doing a 25% water change. I would definately NOT do a 75% waterchange for if your fish is stressed it will only stress it further. turn up your temp to 82 ish and see if it helps


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just saw this, looked at the video, and I would say the water is slightly cloudy, indicating a high bacterial level, which is a constant irritation. These fish are not as dirty as Oscars, but they're close. Given the apparent size of the tank relative to the fish, you should be doing 30-50% weekly water changes. A 75% change to start will not hurt, large water changes only stress the fish if something is wrong with the water used for the change. Otherwise, fresh water cannot be more stressful than the dirty old water they've been in. I've known top breeders of rare and sensitive fish who did 80% water changes every 3-4 days, resulting in the reproduction of fish that most hobbyists can barely keep alive.

Raising the temperature will require more food, resulting in more pollution, and necessitating more and larger water changes. However, short term it will also help the fish fight any infectious problems, and is worth the extra effort to resolve any issues the fish might be having.

NEVER treat with meds unless you KNOW there is illness. So-called prophylactic treatments are one of the reasons so many diseases are becoming drug resistant. Also, most of these treatments will reduce or eliminate your biofilter, and you don't want to risk that unless it's absolutely necessary. Breaking down the biofilter can cause pollution related problems.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

If you must do a large waterchange a few precautions should be made such as supplementing bacteria, making sure the water you change is close to tank temp/ph/alkalinity ect. Any drastic change in water quaility can result in stress thus making fish more vulnerable to disease. I would test for ammonia, nitrite levels and base the volume of water you replace on the levels of toxins.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Large waterchanges help stressed fish and there isn't much BB in the water column to need to add any "bacteria supplement" when doing large waterchanges, If I was you I would be doing 40-50% waterchanges everyday (which I have done on many occasions to heal up a wound or clear up an infection). Clean water helps alot and doesnt strees your fish (as long as you add it at the same temp and PH etc. as the tank water). You can try the "salt and heat" method, this works well for treating ick and open wounds and have use it 2-3 times on my own fish. You can use meds but like stated above you shouldn't use them unless you need to.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys, i relocated him in a new tank that i ran for a few days, and put aqua-safe and Benificial bacteria (Yes the amount supposed to be used) and He is Doing great, But im going to make a new post about my fish because hes with an oscar, and im not sure if there both male , male or male , female , or possibly female,female.


----------



## Nandus (Apr 16, 2006)

The behavior you recorded is called "glancing". It is a typical symptom of some sort of skin irritation caused either by external parasites or some sort of bacterial / fungal infection.

I agree with the other posters that the water is a tad cloudy. I recommend large scale water changes until the symptoms clear up. You say "Nothing is wrong with the tank", but do not include any info on your water conditions. What is your PH and hardness?


----------

